# Aqua Fern vs. Java Fern



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought an "Aqua Fern" in a tube at Petco yesterday, assuming it was Java Fern. The scientific name is Trichomanes Javanicum. But then I looked up Java Fern and the scientific name is Microsorum pteropus. So they're obviously totally different plants. What's the difference? Does anyone else have the Aqua Fern from Petco? 
Thanks!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Doesnt seem to be much difference other than the looks, and that aqua fern likes very minimal light and java likes any light. I personally would stay away from plants in tubes though. I've never had or know anyone thats had success with them. If you can I'd return it and try something different


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Going by the quick google search I just did with the scientific name provide, the 'Aqua Fern' looks to be a terrestrial plant. It will eventually die if kept submerged, although you may be able to keep it as an emersed style plant with the roots submerged but the rest of the fern above the water.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG Petco did it to me again!! :-x


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

aemaki- I have a rosette sword I got in a tube and I've had it since July and it's still doing awesome.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I guess I cant say that I dont know anyone to have success with them anymore then haha
I've tried several different types of tube plants and they always failed miserably. I've never had any issues with any plants besides tube ones. I am just a beginner with them though so maybe I didnt acclimate right and maybe the people I have talked to about them didnt know any different either.
I'm glad you got it to work for you though, did you do anything special?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

oh and I should add that there are two different plants called "aqua fern" one is terrestrial and one is truly aquatic.

The terrestrial one looks kind of brownish
the aquatic one is called malayan aqua fern (Selanginella wildenowii) and looks kind of lacy. 

I just read a review on them and from what it says its the terrestrial kind though.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> I'm glad you got it to work for you though, did you do anything special?


Nope, I didn't do anything special. It even did ok when I had bad lighting. It looked like it always stayed the same size,though, until I got good lighting and then it started growing. I've looked for it in the store since then, out of curiosity, but they don't seem to carry it anymore or something.
It's my favorite plant that I have.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You could probably order it on aquabid. Shipping isn't generally too bad on plants, about $6-7


----------

